# Wtb 46 gallon bowfront



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm planning on getting a 46 gallon bowfront tank. The only place I know where to get one is big als or from someone on the forum here. Is it better to buy online? What is a good company to go for? What is the price range I am looking at?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You're not going to be able to buy a tank that size online. 

Big Al's is having their Tent Sale today, tomorrow and Sunday so go and check them out. They also sell this tank at PetSmart so you can compare the price.
--
Paul


----------



## northerncavefish (Mar 22, 2013)

You could also check PJ's Pets I bought a 46 bow kit from them a couple of months back for around $150. came with C4 fluval filter, heater, lights, food,etc. Seemed like a good deal at the time.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Is there a certain brand I should look into?


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

I do have a 46g I'm trying to get rid of so I can start my big one. It's a complete planted tank setup, you should be able to see it in my signature. I've priced the whole package @ $600, may sound a lot but keep in mind that it comes with two eheim 2215 filters, lights suitable for plants, the plants, inhabitants, co2 setup. I'm willing to part them out but my issue is I need to get rid of every living thing inside the tank first.. if I'm not mistaken my for sale ad may have been moved in sold/expired category..


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Does Pj's still have a 46 bowfront on for $150 with the works i'll buy a couple at that price?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

the thing is, i have a heater, canister and ac70, plants and livestock for this tank. All i really need is the tank itself. I was even going to try my hand at building the stand using plywood and a jigsaw to get the bow shape. I'm not really looking towards a whole setup but a tank or a tank and a stand.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Kimchi24 said:


> the thing is, i have a heater, canister and ac70, plants and livestock for this tank. All i really need is the tank itself. I was even going to try my hand at building the stand using plywood and a jigsaw to get the bow shape. I'm not really looking towards a whole setup but a tank or a tank and a stand.


You're in luck. I was at Big Al's in Mississauga today for the Tent Sale and they had about ten of these 46 gallon tanks with lids and standard light fixture. I don't know the price but its probably on clearance. 
--
Paul


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Y2KGT said:


> You're in luck. I was at Big Al's in Mississauga today for the Tent Sale and they had about ten of these 46 gallon tanks with lids and standard light fixture. I don't know the price but its probably on clearance.
> --
> Paul


Oh my god, thank you for checking. I'm actually headed there tomorrow. IM SO EXCITED!


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

i went to the BA miss and only found 72 gallon bowfronts. WAY too big for me. I guess i missed them


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Kimchi24 said:


> Hey guys, I'm planning on getting a 46 gallon bowfront tank. The only place I know where to get one is big als or from someone on the forum here. Is it better to buy online? What is a good company to go for? What is the price range I am looking at?


Make a post in the buy and sell section of the forum, also check kijiji but just be wary of what you're buying. If you can test it before buying do it.


----------



## northerncavefish (Mar 22, 2013)

When I bought my tank it was a fishtank clearance blowout sale and I don't think they have anymore at that price. I bought mine a few months ago and still have not set it up yet,  I have to wait to finish my floors before starting on it since once the tank is full i don't want to have to move it.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

bob123 said:


> Does Pj's still have a 46 bowfront on for $150 with the works i'll buy a couple at that price?


How could I check for this? Their suet doesn't have an inventory list


----------

